
1-week Product Design Service Package Trial Run - vicentelatagjr
I&#x27;m on a trial run of my 1-week product design service package of my product design agency(building your startup idea to MVP(product looks and feels like the real product ready for user testing, development phase and even investor’s pitch). I&#x27;m looking for startups or those who are just on the ideation stage who would like to move up to the next level.<p>For interested startups, please click the link to apply
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;ZEtnNA
======
vicentelatagjr
Would like to ping this thread. Thanks

